# عندى سؤالين الاول عن مادة القلفونيا والثاني عن الصابون القطع



## بدر القمر2 (12 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

عندى سؤالين اخوان

الاول : ماهى مادة القلفونيا واين يوجد وماهو الاسم البديل له ؟

الثاني : ماهى طريقة عمل صابون قطع لغسيل النحاس ؟

انتظر مساعدتكم

وشكرا لكم​


----------



## بدر القمر2 (14 أغسطس 2009)

الا يوجد من مجيب هنا ؟!!


----------



## محمد العدوى (24 أبريل 2010)

انا عملت الصابون القطع ولكن ظهرت مشكلة وهى انة مزلوق اى لة خيط او عرق فما هو الحل وكمان لا يجف بسرعة بالرغم من اضافة حبة قلفونية


----------



## محمد هشام السيد (18 يونيو 2010)

بدر القمر2 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة​
> 
> عندى سؤالين اخوان​
> الاول : ماهى مادة القلفونيا واين يوجد وماهو الاسم البديل له ؟​
> ...


 القلفونية هى احد انواع الشموع التى احد استخدامها فى صناعة شموع الفتلة التى يستعملها المنجدين لتشميع الفتلة لعمل سيولة فى عملية الحياكة اؤالخياطة وتستعمل فى تصنيع ورنيش الاحذية وتوجد فى محلاة بيع الحدادة والبويات عند جامع السبع بنات بجوار مدرية امن القاهرة


----------



## حمدي فارس محمد (14 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله 
اولا القلفونيه ماده راتنجه تستخدم في صناعه الورنيش والصابون الردي والفنيك وياتي من الصين وان كنت في مصر فهو موجود عند محلات البويات والنسبه للصابون فهو ينتج من تفاعل الزيت والصودا الكاويه ولكن افضل الطرق بالنسبه لي انتاجها من تفاعل الاحماض الدهنيه مع محلول 45%من صودا الكاويه حتي التعادل


----------



## د.عماد (28 يونيو 2011)

تدخل فى طلاء الخشب مع السبرتو الاحمر وهى مادة صلبة


----------



## السى اتش (29 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم 

أخى الكريم تجد بُغيتك فى هذا الرابط


http://www.egdream.com/vb/thread6954


----------



## أبو حمزه الشامي (8 نوفمبر 2011)

وين الشباب الطيبة تزودنا عن الصابون الصلب الشفاف


----------



## Dr\gamalelden (20 نوفمبر 2011)

اخي الكريم السبب في وجود العرق في الصابون هو ملح الطعام والبديل له استخدام السولو (كبريتات الماغنسيوم اللامائية)


----------

